# [eom] overpowered ?



## r-kelleg (Feb 24, 2003)

first of all, I would like to congratulate you. 
EOM is among the best sellers of rpgnow ! 
bravo !

second point:
Yesterday I was DMing a game using EOM, and I feel that this system broke the balance. here is why:
I was using the "end of winter" scenario (level 2-5). In this story, the caracters have to find their way in a path of caves. The first danger they met was a flock of stirge (12 CR 1/2). this should have been a real problem for a group of 5 adventurer level 3. But with 2 mage using evoke fire area and evoke force area, only 3 monsters have been able to attack. all the others have been killed during their fly down. 
Later, they had to cross a room with an unstable floor. 
One of the Mage cast fly level 1 (infuse creature with force) to every members of the team so they were able to cross the room without problem. 

In summary , my point is that EOM use is overpowering the low level adventurer. In the official system, Fly, teleport and  area spells cannot be used before the 5th level. this is no more the case. 


The first suggestion I would do is to reduce the duration of fly at level1 to 1round/level instead of 1 minute per level. Even like this it still powerfull. 


My second suggestion is about the FAQ. pleaaaaaaase, give us the faq.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 24, 2003)

r-kelleg said:
			
		

> *pleaaaaaaase, give us the faq. *




I wonder if something happened to/is happening with Cyberzombie. It's been over three weeks since he last posted on EN World. That's quite a while.


----------



## r-kelleg (Feb 24, 2003)

In fact, I think again about the fly. It still too powerfull.

I will make these changes:

lev 0: feather fall
lev 1: levitation 1r/niv
lev2: levitation 1m/niv
lev3: fly ...


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know about the FAQ but I disagree with the overpowered thing.

I have been playing a eom mage for five or six sessions and he is not the best character in the party.

The things that I've noticed are:

I tend to run out of spell points pretty quickly
I miss the 2nd level buff spells (mostly their duration)
Using the cool skill checks, esp. Dispel Magic, is great but blows through the skill points
I have a harder time than  I though hitting with range touch attacks (only +4 to hit at 5th level)
Evoke area life is really good


----------

